# Purigen verses bacteria



## Argusi (Jan 12, 2014)

So, I was looking into Purigen, mostly for removing tannin's for a period of time in a small 10 gallon, but the question is not about that. 

If products like Purigen remove Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates, what is left for the bacteria to feed on? In other words, if I were to use Purigen and get the typical 0/0/0 water, will the bacteria population decrease? And more importantly, if I stop using it, will I get a spike until the bacteria re-establish?

Just curious about this. I decided not to use it, but the question is still bothering me )


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Purigen doesn't remove ammonia, nitrites or nitrates. It removes impurities that cause the water to be cloudy, green, etc. Some of those impurities may cause ammonia, nitrites, or nitrates.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

purigen is like magic. it can only be beneficial for your tank and makes your water crystal clear like you wouldn't believe. It's a resin designed to absorb organic matter and tannins and can be recharged using bleach. It doesn't have an impact on biofiltration. Even if it did, the impact would be miniscule and the benefits far outweigh any drawbacks if any at all. Many of us use purigen and love it, we would not do so otherwise if it affected bio filtration. Do yourself a favor and buy yourself a 100 ml bag and see why we love it.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

neilshieh said:


> purigen is like magic. it can only be beneficial for your tank and makes your water crystal clear like you wouldn't believe. It's a resin designed to absorb organic matter and tannins and can be recharged using bleach. It doesn't have an impact on biofiltration. Even if it did, the impact would be miniscule and the benefits far outweigh any drawbacks if any at all. Many of us use purigen and love it, we would not do so otherwise if it affected bio filtration. Do yourself a favor and buy yourself a 100 ml bag and see why we love it.


Agreed stuff is incredible


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

My shrimp look like they are floating in my tanks even in a discus tank

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

Good stuff, easy to use/reuse, moderately priced. The trifecta


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/Purigen.html
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html

Personally i don't use it cause i don't think i have an actual use/need for it, but if you do it's good. I always have some on the side just in case a real need calls for it.


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/Purigen.html
> http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html
> 
> Personally i don't use it cause i don't think i have an actual use/need for it, but if you do it's good. I always have some on the side just in case a real need calls for it.


You don't have a need for clearer water?


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

Magic Beans! We are huge fans and have never had any issues with it in all our tanks


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

How often do you guys regenerate your Purigen? I notice it started turning brownish with the first canister cleaning (1 month) after putting it in.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Racedoc said:


> How often do you guys regenerate your Purigen? I notice it started turning brownish with the first canister cleaning (1 month) after putting it in.


I was wondering about this too before I youtubed it. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdGRMtCMDig) guess it's got to turn black first :flick:


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea mine only lasts about a month. I recharge it and it does great things!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Argusi (Jan 12, 2014)

Well, everybody seems to like it and if the consensus is that it won't eat up all of the good stuff, then I may be in! I think I'll give it a try. I don't have water quality issues, per se, but my DW is leaking tannin's so it only stays clear for about a day after a WC. I just wanted to see if I could clear it up. 

I didn't have a lot of research time and I watched a few vids on it and some said it removed ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. However, now that I got to sit down and do some reading, here's what I got from the Seachem site:

"Purigen® controls ammonia, nitrites and nitrates by removing nitrogenous organic waste that would otherwise release these harmful compounds."

So there you go. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

rdmustang1 said:


> You don't have a need for clearer water?


My water is always very clear. Healthy tanks, clean water, adequate weekly water changes.


----------



## colaudrey (Oct 4, 2013)

what's the best way to hold purigen, i want to add some to my hobs. should i sew a baggie using fine mesh/cheesecloth?


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

colaudrey said:


> what's the best way to hold purigen, i want to add some to my hobs. should i sew a baggie using fine mesh/cheesecloth?


I recommend buying the 100ml packs of purigen. They come in a chlorine resistant bag. Alternatively you could buy "the bag" from seachem. There are some fine mesh bags on ebay too for pretty cheap, not sure how well they seal though. You're looking for something <200 microns.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

We use cheap pantyhose wrapped 3-4 times in our smallest tanks. Get the cheap ones at CVS or Walgreens. They don't last through regeneration, but we replace them and its the best small alternative we have found thus far.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Media bag from any big chain store. Its a few bucks, and last forever.


----------



## alaskajeff (Jan 9, 2014)

I am thinking about getting some....I guess my only concern is will ti remove the liquid fertilizer I put in my tank ?


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> I recommend buying the 100ml packs of purigen. They come in a chlorine resistant bag. Alternatively you could buy "the bag" from seachem. There are some fine mesh bags on ebay too for pretty cheap, not sure how well they seal though. You're looking for something <200 microns.


I use the 100ml best product on the market


----------

